
My Soul, and 10 Other Things that Google Owns - danw
http://mashable.com/2007/06/01/my-soul-and-10-other-things-that-google-owns/
======
ced
Maybe Google is priming itself for an aquisition by the DoJ.

There's gotta be some kind of technological solution to the problem of data
centralization and privacy, without sacrificing usability.

Maybe desktop software will make a comeback as a solution. Javascript is
already a client-side technology. Gmail could run entirely in Javascript 7.0,
fetching and sending data in encrypted form from the GoogleDrive, and
decrypting it entirely on the user's computer, with a user-supplied key.

